# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  The Wayfaring Strangers- 5-27-11 radio show download or stream

## John McGann

The Wayfaring Strangers- 5-27-11 radio show streaming or download

Your humble servant on octave mandolin, with

Jim Whitney, bass; Larry Eagle, drums (of Andy Statman Trio)
Matt Glaser, Casey Driessen, fiddles
Margaret Glaspy and Tracy Bonham, vocals

 :Mandosmiley:

----------

